# Lamco??????????



## Deanberch (Oct 4, 2013)

They went dark. Took down their website, No one answers phone, just a busy signal. Anyone know what their status is???. They owe me several grand.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Uh Oh. Nope, haven't heard anything. We haven't done any work for them in 6 months and then maybe a half dozen orders per year at best. At that time, they paid and everything was good.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Like lamco network? Their website works...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Never trusted the "Pay" for work thing.....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Never trusted the "Pay" for work thing.....


She wouldnt stop calling me for 6 months straight about a year ago.I can believe pay for work either.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

There were a few of us on LinkedIn that buried the two ladies that were trying to use the site and groups to recruit...

I have never heard any good on them...


----------



## Deanberch (Oct 4, 2013)

*Lamco*

http://www.lendersreo.com/
and 
https://invoice.lendersreo.com/Account/LogOn?ReturnUrl=/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Deanberch said:


> http://www.lendersreo.com/
> and
> https://invoice.lendersreo.com/Account/LogOn?ReturnUrl=/


Neither page comes up...both say not available...


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Try this: http://www.lamconetwork.com/


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Deanberch said:


> http://www.lendersreo.com/
> and
> https://invoice.lendersreo.com/Account/LogOn?ReturnUrl=/



Neither come up.




PPC said:


> Try this: http://www.lamconetwork.com/




Opens just fine for me.


----------



## KateM (Oct 14, 2013)

*LAMCO is cooked.*

They're officially out of business. Got a letter saying they went under. Then another saying they were paying for part of what they owed us, including a check. The check bounced. When I went to the bank that issued it (US Bank), they told me that though there is money in that account, they could not cash the check due to the fraudulent activity going on with it. Then they told me to ask them to send another check. Riiiiiiight.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope you werent owed a big amount...heck any amount..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I put them in the same category as AIM that was discussed earlier in another thread. Low volume, scattered properties and long waits for the mail. They were also the ones that always tried to charge vendors to be part of their network. 
Unless the account has been frozen, I would take the check they issued you to another branch and look for the youngest, dimmest looking teller and see if you can push it thru. If the money is there and there are no holds on the account, then they have to pay out.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

KateM said:


> They're officially out of business. Got a letter saying they went under. Then another saying they were paying for part of what they owed us, including a check. The check bounced. When I went to the bank that issued it (US Bank), they told me that though there is money in that account, they could not cash the check due to the fraudulent activity going on with it. Then they told me to ask them to send another check. Riiiiiiight.


Demand secured funds.


----------

